
Will TypeScript replace JavaScript in development? - anupshinde
I have used JavaScript for many years since before Angular1. Since then I have worked with Angular 1 and React. Tried a few javascript-replacement tools and never liked those. At a new implementation, I started with Angular2, didn&#x27;t like it because thinking in React is addictive. But loved TypeScript and now switched to using React+TS. I think any large web-app nowadays requires a framework (read: ecosystem) like React, Angular or others. And it feels odd and substandard to not to use development and build tools like webpack.<p>I like TypeScript for many reasons and just don&#x27;t want to code in plain JavaScript anymore. But I am concerned if TypeScript will end up dying just the way all other javascript-replacement frameworks ended.
======
smaddox
This is not at all my area of expertise, so take my opinion with a grain of
salt. That being said, Javascript Flow seems like a better solution than
Typescript. Long term, a sandboxed low-level VM like WebAssembly will
hopefully catch on and allow web devs to replace all of these not-quite-
javascript languages.

------
rbj325
TypeScript is Microsoft's front end language. It's not going to die off like
other open source projects.

